# looking for classes near Fargo,ND



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

There are no beekeeping classes known to me in the Fargo-Moorhead area, nor am I aware of any clubs in this area. The University of Minnesota has a very good one day class for first year beekeepers on February 28, 2015, and second year beekeepers on March 1, 2015. Registration can be started by accessing the U of Minnesota's website for the bee program. The classes are in the Twin Cities, and there are course materials that will answer almost all questions. I found the first year course interesting, and stimulating. It helped make the first year enjoyable; now we see if I can keep them alive through my first winter.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Did you mentor with anyone? I have sent out a lot of emails just trying to get ppl to talk to for advice, etc. Not really any response :-( do you have any contacts that you can share?


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

No mentors, but I have briefly spoken with an individual that used to have many hives. He has indicated a willingness to help anytime I had a question, but things went very smoothly so the issues that came up could be resolved by looking at the materials/books that I have accumulated this last year. Anytime you want to talk, give me a call. My phone number at home or office is in the book. I have no special knowledge, just following the advice given at the bee course, and what sounds logically consistent with what I read from credible sources.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

You know what's funny? My friend that will be beekeeping with me, emailed you yesterday! We were talking last night and I told her I found a fargo beek! We quickly realized we hairy were contacting you. Did you get an email from Kmhoneybees? That's us! So, yes, I'm sure we will be in touch. We have also been researching. Thanks so much! What type of hives do you have?


----------

